# هندســه بترول..



## طالبـ(رنا)ـه علم (11 أبريل 2007)

..الســـلامــ عليكمـ ورحمهـ اللهـ وبركاتهـ..


أخواني وأخواتي 
أنا أخت بينكمـ جديده 
وجزاه الله ألفــ خيــر اللي يســاعدني 
في أسئــلتي ..ودي أعرف كل شي عن تخصص هندسه البترول
1.طبيعة عمل مهندس البترول
2.مامعنى هندسه البترول
3.ماهي أفضل الجامعات التي لديها هذا التخصص وأفضل أن تكون من الجامعات البارزه
4.كم سنه تستغرق دراسه هذا التخصص
5.ماهي فرص حصولي على عمل بشهاده هندسه البترول
ولكم جزيـــل الشكر
ولاتحرموني من أي معلومه تملكونها بشأن هندسه البترول
أختكمـ رنا:69:


----------



## islamiccastel (11 أبريل 2007)

أخناه هذا مجال شاق جدا
لا يتحمله إلا الرجال " إلا أن بعضهم لا يتحملونه "


----------



## lion1550 (12 أبريل 2007)

*جامعة النفط والغاز*

هندسة البترول : احدى فروع الهندسة تلم بكل مايشمل البترول والغاز من حيث البحث والتنقيب والاستكشاف (جيولوجيا وجيوفيزياء) والحفر والانتاج وهندسة الطبقة النفطية والمخزون البترولي ونقل النفط ومشتقاته وتخزين النفط في الخزانات وتوزيع النفط وتكريره في مصافي التكرير وتصديره عبر الموانئ بالاضافة الى دراسة ميكانيك آلات الحفر والانتاج والمضخات والصمامات والمعدات الاخرى المستخدمة في هذا المجال كما يندرج في ذلك اقتصاد النفط وادارة المشارع النفطية وقانون النفط والذي يقصد به الاتفاقيات واشكال التعامل بين الدول والصفقات وملكية الاراضي التي يتواجد فيها النفط وخاصة الحدودية بين الدول او التي يمر فيها خطوط النفط والضرائب التي تفرض على النفط سواء كان ترانزيت او استيراد وتصدير وهناك الكثير من الفروع التي تتشعب عن ذلك وبالطبع ينطبق على الغاز ماينطبق على النفط .

للأسف وكما أعلم لاتوجد جامعات بترول في البلدان العربية وانما توجد كليات أو أقسام تختص بدراسة هندسة البترول كما في سوريا والعراق ومصر والسعودية واليمن والسودان ---إلخ
وهذه الكليات تدرس المواد الاساسية في هندسة البترول كالحفر والانتاج والمخزون ونقل وتخزين النفط أما العلوم الاخرى كاقتصاد النفط وادارة المشارع النفطية وقانون النفط فلاتدرس في هذه الكليات

اشهر الجامعات على مستوى العالم هي جامعة النفط والغاز في موسكو بروسيا ومعهد النفط الامريكي ومعهد النفط في باكو باذربيجان وغيرها :1: 

هندسة البترول من الهندسات الشاقة والشيقة ويغلب عليها الطابع الذكوري اكثر من النسائي :5: نظراً للصعوبة البالغة لتأقلم المرأة مع العمل الحقلي :3: (لهيب الصيف وبرد الشتاء والعمل في العراء) :15:


----------



## طالبـ(رنا)ـه علم (13 أبريل 2007)

> أخناه هذا مجال شاق جدا
> لا يتحمله إلا الرجال " إلا أن بعضهم لا يتحملونه "




..الســـلامــ عليكمـ والرحمهــ

..ياأخي إسلاميكـ كاستـــل..
..أشكركـ على طرحـ رأيكـ..
..لكنــه مجــال لــم يدر في خلـدي إلا من سنتين
..لكــن أهلــي يقابلــونه بالرفض مع أني مستعــده أواجهــ كل شي فيــه
..ولأني تخصص علمي فكـان حلمـي وحلمهمـ دكتوره بس وأنا والدم والجروح ما نتوالم أبـــد 
وهـذا خلاني أفكـر بطموحي الثاني إلا وهو مهندسه بترول
وأقــدر رأيكــ أخي الكريم لأأنك أدرى مني ..بس رأسي عنيــد 
..ومستعــده بأذن الله على خوض هذا التخصص 
الله يعطيك، الف عافيه
على نصحك
وشكرا لكـ
..في حفظ الله..


----------



## طالبـ(رنا)ـه علم (13 أبريل 2007)

..الســـلامـ عليكمـ والرحمهــ...

أخي ليـــون...
..يعطيكـ ألفــ ألفـ عافيــه..
..والله مدري كيفـ أشكركـ ع المعلوماتـ..
جزاكــ الله ألف خير..
..وعساكـ ع القوه 
بس عندي سؤال لو سمحتــ لو أنا قررت 
أني أبسافر روسيا للدراسه هناك 
كم سنه راحـ تستغرقـ دراستي هناكـ؟
وجعل ربي يووفقك
ولايحرمك نعيمــه قول آميـــن
في حفظ الله


----------



## lion1550 (13 أبريل 2007)

نظام الدراسة هنا في جامعة النفط والغاز التي أدرس فيها حالياً في موسكو هو على الشكل التالي

سنة لدراسة اللغة الروسية 
اربع سنوات لدراسة البكلوريوس
سنتان للماجستير
ثلاث سنوات للدكتوراه
بعد ذلك تعتمد الدراسة على نظام تقديم الابحاث العلمية للحصول على الدكتورانتورا (البروفسور)

كما أنه يوجد نظام آخر للدراسة لكنه من المتوقع أن يتم إلغاؤه في المستقبل القريب وهو
سنة لدراسة اللغة الروسية 
خمس سنوات دبلوم
ثلاث سنوات للدكتوراه (بدون ماجستير )

أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في تقديم الاجابة


----------



## A.salam Saileh (14 أبريل 2007)

*petroleum Engineering*

Dear Rana​ 
You can study the reservoir engineering as a part of the petroleum engineering, here in Canada there is a good university Called University of Calgary and you find below its website.
http://www.schulich.ucalgary.ca/Chemical/index.html​:31:


----------



## مهندس منسي (14 أبريل 2007)

تسمى كليه المناجم والجيلوجيا في بلغراد يوغسلافيا السابقه
سنه لغه اين ماتذهب احسب سنه لغه
اربعه سنوات وستة اشهر للدبلوم تحصل دبلوم مهندس مناجم وجيلوجيا .وهذه الشهاده شويه اعلى من المهندس. اربعة سنوات ونصف اذا كنت ذكي جدا واذا كنت متوسط الذكاء ضيف سنه اخرى
اما اسعار او قصت للسنه الواحده تتراوح بين 1000 و2000 دولار


----------



## طالبـ(رنا)ـه علم (18 أبريل 2007)

> نظام الدراسة هنا في جامعة النفط والغاز التي أدرس فيها حالياً في موسكو هو على الشكل التالي
> 
> سنة لدراسة اللغة الروسية
> اربع سنوات لدراسة البكلوريوس
> ...




..الـ س ـــلامــ..

أخي الكريمـ
ليون1550
شكرآ لكـ لمساعدتكـ لي وجزاكـ الله ألف خير
بس كلامكـ حمسني أكثر وشوقني وبغثك بأسئله زايده شوي لو سمحت ممكن؟
أبي أســأل الجامعه الي انت تدرس فيها جامعه النفط والغاز
هل تقصد نفسها جامعه موسكو الحكوميه؟ ولو تقصدها هي فلما سألت قالوا
أنه مافيه تخصص نفط او او غاز وما إلى ذلك أو تقصد معهد النفط والغاز؟
لأني لما سألت عن جامعه النفط والغاز بموسكو ماعرفت أي أحد عنده معلومات عنها 
وعنـده سؤال بسيطــ جدآ..هل دراسه هنــدسه البترولــ يدخــل فيها ولو القليل الكيمياء او العناصر الكيميائيه؟؟
وياريت ما أكون ثقلتـ عليك 
وأعذرني يا أخي
في حفظ الله وبالتوفيق


----------



## طالبـ(رنا)ـه علم (18 أبريل 2007)

> Dear Rana
> 
> You can study the reservoir engineering as a part of the petroleum engineering, here in Canada there is a good university Called University of Calgary and you find below its website.
> http://www.schulich.ucalgary.ca/Chemical/index.html​:31:


 
...salam..

thank you for your help 
im glad to read you'r opinion 
but ..I Think it will be good 
and butter to study in Russia 
but i will think about studing in 
Canada ,I've always wish to go to Canada
thank you again 
..god bless you..
..you'r sis Rnaa..​


----------



## طالبـ(رنا)ـه علم (18 أبريل 2007)

> تسمى كليه المناجم والجيلوجيا في بلغراد يوغسلافيا السابقه
> سنه لغه اين ماتذهب احسب سنه لغه
> اربعه سنوات وستة اشهر للدبلوم تحصل دبلوم مهندس مناجم وجيلوجيا .وهذه الشهاده شويه اعلى من المهندس. اربعة سنوات ونصف اذا كنت ذكي جدا واذا كنت متوسط الذكاء ضيف سنه اخرى
> اما اسعار او قصت للسنه الواحده تتراوح بين 1000 و2000 دولار




..الــ س ـــلامــ..

غـــلاي ..مهنــدس منسي..
شكــرآ لكــ على مســـاعدتكــ
لكــ والله لايحرمكــ أجره 
وسوفــ أفكــر فيــه مليـــآ 
مع أنــه عنــدي وقتــ طويل او بالاحرى وقت قصير جدا
وهو سنه ونصف لاقرر القرار الحاسم 
وأفكــر جديــآ في الدراسه بروسيــا نظــرآ لما قالــه الاخ الكريم 
الأســـد1550 عن كونهـا أفضلــ الجامعات على مستــوى العالم 
ولاتحرمني أي إفادة لديك يا أخي الكريم
بس عنـدي لك سؤال أثار حيرتــي هــل تخصص هندســه البترول لامستقبـل له أو غير مطلووبــ ؟؟
لأأنو من أسمكـ المستعــار أثار شكوكي !!
في إنتظاركـ أخي
..في حفظ الله...


----------



## lion1550 (18 أبريل 2007)

لعل من سألته واستفسرت منه عن هذا الموضوع هو من الخريجين القدامى في الثمانينات

جامعة النفط الغاز في موسكو هي بالفعل كانت قديماً تسمى معهد النفط والغاز أما الآن فتسمى الجامعة الروسية الحكومية للنفط والغاز المسماة جامعة غوبكن وهذا اسمها بالروسي
Российский Государственный Университет
Нефти и Газа им.И.М.Губкина

والتي تأسست عام 1930 وكان اسمها قديماً معهد غوبكن للجيولوجيا
وهذا عنوان الاجامعة على الانترنيت
www.gubkin.ru

وفيما يخص بأن دراسه هنــدسه البترول يدخــل فيها ولو القليل الكيمياء او العناصر الكيميائيه؟؟
فهذا يتعلق بالاختصاص الذي ترغبين بدراسته 
فلو اخترت مثلاً اقتصاد النفط أو كلية الحقوق والقانون أو ادارة الاعمال ... فهذا لايتطلب كيمياء 
أما لو اخترتي تكرير النفط أو كيمياء النفط مثلاً فهذا يعتمد بالاساس على الكيمياء
كما توجد فروع أخرى تكون مواد الكيمياء فيها محدودة

وبالنسبة لجامعة موسكو الحكومية التي يقارب عمرها أكثر 250 عام ..
صحيح أنها غير متخصصة بالنفط والغاز إلا أنه يوجد فيها أقسام للجيولوجيا والنفط 
وأن معظم الأساتذة في جامعة النفط والغاز هم من خريجي جامعة موسكو الحكومية

يكفيني الدعاء بالتوفيق
وأي أسئلة أو استفسارات أخرى أو مساعدة فأنا جاهز


----------



## yasser505 (23 أبريل 2007)

لاهنتو على المعلومات الحلوة 
هذي أول مشاركة وأنا طالب هندسة بترول وغاز طبيعي بالسعودية 
جامعة الملك سعود


----------



## barcaman17 (24 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووورين لكن ياريت لو تضعون روابط لكتب في هذا الاختصاص


----------



## lion1550 (25 أبريل 2007)

barcaman17 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووورين لكن ياريت لو تضعون روابط لكتب في هذا الاختصاص




عن أي اختصاص بالتحديد تتحدث وتطلب وضع كتب له ؟


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (26 أبريل 2007)

اختي العزيزة
أشكرك واقيم لك هذا الحافز الكبير الذي تمتلكينة ولايوجد مستحيل بالحياة . ولكن انصحك لو كانت لديك الرغبة الحقيقية بهذا العمل والتخصص بان لاتفكري اقل تفكير بالذهاب للدراسة في روسيا لانها دراسة فاشلة جدا ومبنية على (الرشاوي) وكل من ملك هذة الشهادة الروسية لم يستفد منها سوى تعليقها على الحائط . مع التوفيق لك بهذا الطريق


----------



## mraheem2004 (26 أبريل 2007)

.ماهي أفضل الجامعات التي لديها هذا التخصص وأفضل أن تكون من الجامعات البارزه

أبرز وأفضل كليه في الوطن العربي هي كليه هندسة البترول والتعدين ... جامعة قناة السويس ... محافظة السويس .... مصر

4.كم سنه تستغرق دراسه هذا التخصص

سنه اعدادي ((عام على جميع ألأقسام)) و4 سنين تخصص (( بترول او تكرير أو مناجم أو جيولوجيا أو فلزات))

5.ماهي فرص حصولي على عمل بشهاده هندسه البترول

فرصك كبيرة وكثيرة جدا أكثر مما تتوقعين... لكن للأسف قسم بترول ومناجم عندنا للرجال فقط والباقي رجال وبنات


يمكنك الالتحاق بأحد القسميت الأقرب للبترول وهما التكرير أو قسم المشتقات البتروليه (( قسم جديد افتتح في الكلية من عامين وله مصاريف خاصة عن باقي الأقسام))


أما عن أول سؤالين فلا أستطيع أن أعطيك فيهما الجواب الشافي لأني قسم فلزااااااااااات


----------



## mrgmm (27 أبريل 2007)

يمكنكم زيارة الموقع التالى لمهندسى البترول كل شئ موجود بفضل الله
www.fanarco.net


----------



## رحوومي (27 أبريل 2007)

اخوانناالسلام عليكم 
اريد ان استفسر عن كيفية الحصول علي البكلاريوس خاصة وانني احمل 
دبلوم في هندسة النفط ثلاث سنوات
اريد بالضبط كل التفاصيل المتعلقة بذلك من مصاريف وعدد سنين الدراسة 
واي الجامعات التي يمكنني فيها اكمال دراستي


وشكــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## سنه اولى (3 يوليو 2007)

هل الشهاده معترف بهـأ في سوريا


----------



## سنه اولى (3 يوليو 2007)

سمعت انه اللي معه شهاده ادبي يقدر يدرس هندسه بروسيـأ اجيبني لو سمحت .؟


----------



## Johney (8 يوليو 2007)

سررت كثيرا بوجود مهتمين بعلوم الجيولوجيا (بالنسبه للعرب) وبأعتقادي ان هذا التخصص منسي (الجيولوجي) عدا الخبرات الاجنبيه الرجاء معلومات اكثر حول الدراسه في روسيا او اميركا اوكندا عن كيفيه التقديم والقسط ونسبه القبول (جوني - جيولوجي عراقي)


----------



## عبد الستارالمالكي (8 يوليو 2007)

الاخت رنا قد يكون ردي متاخر بعض الشئ ولكن ارى اصرارك ورغبتك بدراسة هندسة النفط تدفعني للمشاركة و مساعدتك, لان الرغبة اساس النجاح والتواصل. نصيحتي ان تدرسي هندسة النفط في احدى الجامعات الامريكية لكون لغتك الانكليزية جيدة ولا داعي لاضاعة سنة لتعلم لغة جديدة مهما تبذلين فيها من جهد ستكون هناك مصاعب اللغه والتعلم. الجامعات الامريكية اللي انصحج فيها هي:Colorado School of Mines & Oklahoma University-Tulsa فالمعروف عن مدينة تولسا انها عاصمة النفط في العالم وتخرج منها العديد من مهندسي و أساتذة هندسة النفط العرب خصوصا" في الخليج و العراق و لازال بعضهم يحاضر فيها و أليك عنوان احدهم
<[email protected]>
وهو من مصر وآخر من لبنان كذلك أنصحك بدراسة هندسة المكامن النفطيةReservoir Engineering فهو تخصص رائع وملائم لجنسك و فرص العمل فيه كثيرة كما ان معدل الاجور فيه من اعلى المعدلات التي يتقاضاها المهندسون على الأطلاق كما بأمكانك الجمع بين هندسة المكامن و الحاسوب اذا ما تخصصت فيReservoir Simulation او ان تكوني من معيدي او اساتذة الجامعة دون شرط العمل الحقلي الصعب متمنين لكي الموفقية في الاختيار و النجاح في حياتك العلمية و العملية.....


----------



## العلم للإيمان (14 يوليو 2007)

الأخت رنا
يجب أن تدركي جيداً الفرق بين ه. البترول و هندسة التكرير إلى أيهم تميلين .......

بالنسبة لنا في هندسة البترول و التعدين - السويس - مصر فإن قسم التكرير مناسب للبنات , بينما يحتاج العمل في إنتاج البترول إلى مناطق صحراوية , بحرية , و ظروف صعبة أخري قد تستبسطينها.

لهجتك خليجية .....إذن فلديك جامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن - الظهران - السعودية.

و الله أعلم


----------



## نهيان (5 أغسطس 2007)

*أحسن مكااااااااااااااااان*

أحسن مكان لهذا المجال هي:78: كليه النفط والمعادن:13: _جامعه عدن:78: 
وعلى فكره الارزاق بيد الله في أي مكان كنت:31: .....


----------



## احمد مصطفي الدهبي (10 أغسطس 2007)

i think ya rana you can study reservoirengineering 
this cant need any effort only mentally intrest
agradute from al azhar university


----------



## احمد مصطفي الدهبي (10 أغسطس 2007)

ممنوع وضع البريد الالكترونى الشخصى​


----------



## حامل راية التوحيد (11 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
انا خريج هندسة بترول في سوريا 
اعتقد ان اخصاص البترول صعب على الأخوات 
على كل حال هندسة البترول عندنا تشمل الاقسام التالية:
الاشتكساف والتنقيب
الحفر 
الانتاج
الدراسات المخزونية 
طبعا لا توجد تخصصات وهذا هو المشكلة لانو الواحد ياخذ شوية من كل قسم ولا يستطيع ان يلم بكل المواد الكثيرة بالاضافة مستوى الدكاترة (خريجي روسيا")


----------



## azher (20 مايو 2008)

هناك صعوبه في معادلة الشهاده للدول الاشتراكية اوربا الغربية و الافضل الحصول على شهادة من امريكا او اوربا الغربية


----------



## hkamel10 (21 مايو 2008)

*Egyptian Petroleum Engineer*

The field of petroleum engineering is very interesting


----------



## ahmedsisy (5 يونيو 2008)

اختي, المجال شيق و متميز جدا ماديا و اجتماعيا وعلميا
و انا لست مع الاخوة في انه مجال شاق
اغلب التخصصات الأن تدار من المكاتب المكيفه مثل الإستكشاف و هندسة الخزانات و الإنتاج وحتي الحفر, لم يعد الأمر كالسابق فاغلب عمليات الحفر تتابع من المكتب
حتي العمل الحقلي الأن, تبالغ بعض الشركات في الرفاهية المتاحه لمهندسي الحقول,
لكن ربما مع كل هذا اسمع من بعض الأخوات شكاوي من خشونة المجال فهو مجال جاد فعلا و يحتاج الي نشاط و مثابرة و ليس وظيفة عادية, انا اعرف الأن عدد من الأنسات يعملن بجد في هذا المجال و في الحقول ايضا 
وفقك الله


----------



## م/محمود سنجر (10 يونيو 2008)

يمكننا الاجابه علي جميع الاسئله في هذا الموضوع والتواصل علي senger_1987***********
محمود سنجر من مصر 2هندسه بترول جمعه الازهر


----------



## الحصان الأسود (17 يونيو 2008)

اي صار لو الموضوع سنة ياريت تشيلوا وتحطوا شي غيروا لأن بصراحة الأخت أخدت معلومات كافية وافية وراح تتخرج
وشكرا


----------



## راعي شبوة (9 يوليو 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال
الحمد لله على كل حال
الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## هشام ماهر (18 يوليو 2008)

طب بعد إذنكوا 
ممكن تقولولى ايه هى الكورسات التى يحتاجها مهندس البترول اثناء الدراسة والتى تساعده على ايجاد فرصة عمل جيدة بعد التخرج ؟؟؟
منتظر الرد و الإفادة 
وشكراااااااا


----------



## المهندس عباس فاضل (22 يوليو 2008)

أختي الكريمة اني تورطت كملت هندسة نفط بالعراق وهسة متوظف بالعراق المهندس بالعراق ماعندة قيمة انصحج دوري على غير مجال تحياتي(مهندس مضلوم)


----------



## محمد ممدوح الزيادى (25 يوليو 2008)

انا مش عارف يا اختى انتى عايزة المجال دة بالذات ليه؟ المفروض انك بنت والشغل دة مش بتاع بنات يعنى ماينفعش تفكرى فيه اصلا


----------



## engg90 (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اختي اعتقد ان اختيارك لهذا التخصص اختيارا صعبا جدا لطبيعه العمل في هذا المجال ونادرا ما نشاهد نساء يعملن في حقول النفط لمشقة العمل اولا وثانيا للظروف التي قد لا تتحملها المراة على كل حال 
لا اود ا ازيد على ما قالوه اخوتي ولكن اذا كنت مصرة في اختيارك لهذا التخصص فاهلا بك في رحاب المهندسين ولكني انصحكي بان تجهدي نفسك وتفكري في ا لعمل المكتبي في هذا المجال وهناك الكثير من الفرص التي من خلالها ان يدار العمل من المكتب مع احتياج الخروج الى الحقل في بعض المرات ان العمل كمهندس مكامن (reservoir engineer) مثلا عمل رائع جدا ولكنه يحتاج الى قوة البديهيه واساس قوي في بعض المواد لكي يتم اصدار قرارات حاسمه وصائبه او قريبه الى الصواب لصعوبه التعامل مع المكامن ولكن في الوقت الراهن توجد هناك امور حديثه جدا :33: يمكن من خلالها العمل بسهوله وامضاء اغلب الاوقات في المكاتب :6:
اما عن دراستي فقد درست في الهند في كليه تسمى (Maharashtra institute of technology) وهي تابعه لجامعه بونا (pune University) والتي تقع في مدينه بونا من ولايه مهاراشتراmaharashtra و تبعد عن بومبي مسافه اربع ساعات بالسياره هذا عن الكليه 
اما عن الدراسه في هذه الكليه ممتازة جدا وصعبه لكثافه المنهج الدراسي ولا ارى اي صعوبات تواجهك من حيث اللغه فيبدوا من ردك انك تمتلكين لغه ممتازة 
والدراسه عبارة عن اربع سنوات باكلوريوس مقسمه الى 
سنه اولى يتم فيها دراسه اساسيات الهندسات ككل وهي عامه لكل دارسين الهندسه ومن خلال هذه السنه يتحصل الطالب على اساس قوي جدا في جميع مجالات الهندسه 
السنه الثانيه يتم دراسة مواد التخصص وهي عامه اي تشمل قسم البترول والبتروكيميائيه وتمتاز بشموليتها على اهم المواد المشتركه بين التخصصين واعطاء الطالب اساسا قويا في مجال التخصص
السنه الثالثه يتم فيها الاسهاب اللا محدود في جميع مواد التخصص وذلك بعد فصل البترول عن البتروكيمياء وتعتبر الدراسه في السنه الثالثه مكثفه جدا بحيث تشمل مجلات كثيرة من التخصص
السنه الربعه اكمال مسيرة مواد التخصص ومن ثم مشروع التخرج 
خلاصه
انصح كل من عنده لغه انجليزيه قويه واساس قوي خاصه في مادة الرياضيات ان يتقدم الى الدراسه في هذه الكليه
والله ولي التوفيق:56:


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

ياريت تحاولى ان تكونى الافضل فى بيتك + عملك


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

انا لسه ف الكليه عاوز اعرف ما بعد الدراسه


----------



## شريف البيحاني (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني وأخواتي 
اخوكم مهندس جيولوجي حاصل على شهادة بكلاريوس في النفط والمعادن تخصص جيولوجيا هندسية جامعة عدن اليمن وأرغب في تحضير الماجستير في هندسة حفر أبار النفط والغاز او تسييل الغاز او تصوير الأبار ممكن تعطوني معلومات كافية عن الدول الممتازة في هذا المجال ولا سوف اذهب لمصر


----------



## A.Elhaddad (19 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اولا طبيعه عمل هندسة البترول مجالات متفرعه داخل هذا التخصص تشمل هندسة الانتاج وهندسة الحفر وهندسة المكامن 
وانسبها لفتاة هي هندسة المكامن حيث يعتبر مهندس المكامن كطبيب تشخيصي للبئر ووظيفته تجميع المعلومات Data وتحليلها وقراءتها القراءة الصحيحة لمعرفه حاله البئر مع التتبع لضغطه وانتاجه ومعدل الزيادة والنقصان فيه ومعالجة الامور عندما تسوء للحصول على افضل الانتاج بالتعاون مع التخصصات التي اسلفت ذكرها 
ونحن من العادة نعمل كفريق عمل بما فيهم الجيولوجي 

افضل الجامعات هي جامعة Heriot Watt 
تستغرق خمس سنوات بدةون تخصص
فرص الحصول على عمل من المفترض ان تكون متاحه بموجب تعدد الشركات في جميع البلدان في هذا المجال وكذلك يعتمد على الدولة المتواجد فيها\
اتمني ان اكون قدمت ايجاز بسيط عما تودين معرفته


----------

